#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Auto Filling Information from Excel or Access database

## ih8xc

I am trying to create a report template for my work. I would like to enter the Job # and have Word auto-fill the Client Name, Address, Postal Code, Contact, etc. from an Excel file with the Job # in the left most column. I use the vlookup function for all my Excel templates to pull this information, but I would like to be able to do the same thing with Word. I eventually plan to move the data from Excel and into Access, but that will be at a later date. 

Thanks in advance!

----------


## macropod

Hi ih8xc,

you could do this via mailmerge, using a SKIPIF field in the Word mailmerge main document. The SKIPIF field would be coded along the lines of:
{SKIPIF{MERGEFIELD Job_No}<>{FILLIN "Please input the Job No. to query" \o}}

*Note*: The field brace pairs (ie '{ }') for the above example are created via Ctrl-F9 - you can't simply type them or copy & paste them from this message.

----------

